# I think I may have too many tools !



## Cr2348455 (Apr 15, 2021)

I finally accepted that I am  more of a collector.
I found unopened items in the basement, on a shelf, just waiting to be used.
lots of exotic wood for turning and whatever.
Here are some examples:


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 15, 2021)

??????? No such thing . I saw open floor space in a few of those pics . Gotta fill it up and quick !


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 15, 2021)

Certainly have some stuff there! 
-M


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 15, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> ??????? No such thing . I saw open floor space in a few of those pics . Gotta fill it up and quick !


I like the way you think !


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 15, 2021)

@Cr2348455 ,
i feel very uneasy now, 
you show distinct signs of organization and order in your shop 
after taking on some small engine repair jobs recently, as well as being a junk collector, my shop desperately needs a mezzanine deck


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 15, 2021)

markba633csi said:


> Certainly have some stuff there!
> -M


I was limited to 20 photos,  I had 50 ! Plus a  shed full of blacksmithing, forge, and a Dialarc HF.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 15, 2021)

Ulma Doctor said:


> @Cr2348455 ,
> i feel very uneasy now,
> you show distinct signs of organization and order in your shop
> after taking on some small engine repair jobs recently, as well as being a junk collector, my shop desperately needs a mezzanine deck


My shop just got a makeover for Terminex to do their thing. 
Usually a big mess!
You can relax now


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 16, 2021)

So, get to work....


----------



## Peyton Price 17 (Apr 16, 2021)

ill take some off your hands, then you won't have too many tools


----------



## Braeden P (Apr 16, 2021)

I saw about 10k worth of wood in there!


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 16, 2021)

I have the opposite problem. When ordering things online, like CXA tool holders, I am always disappointed that they don’t offer the quantity limit I really need which is “one more”. I am pretty sure that is the official number of tools you are supposed to have at all times is “one more”. I have never heard of “to many”.


----------



## rabler (Apr 16, 2021)

Any job worth doing requires a tool you don't yet have and therefore need to acquire!


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 16, 2021)

BladesIIB said:


> I have the opposite problem. When ordering things online, like CXA tool holders, I am always disappointed that they don’t offer the quantity limit I really need which is “one more”. I am pretty sure that is the official number of tools you are supposed to have at all times is “one more”. I have never heard of “to many”.


Next time you need Aloris CXAs , you just ring my bell .


----------



## BladesIIB (Apr 16, 2021)

mmcmdl said:


> Next time you need Aloris CXAs , you just ring my bell .


Ring Ring - Edit: you were to fast. PM sent now.


----------



## higgite (Apr 16, 2021)

Cr2348455 said:


> I think I may have too many tools !​


Blasphemy!! It's blasphemy, I tell you! Go wash your mouth out with an adult beverage and come back when you have come to your senses. This is how internet rumors get started.

Tom


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 16, 2021)

BladesIIB said:


> Ring Ring


My PM phone isn't responding to a missed call .


----------



## mmcmdl (Apr 16, 2021)

LOL , it just rung . I have to go down the dunguen for a half hour and then get to sleep , but yes , I have them . Be back on around 7 ish tonight .


----------



## Mtnmac (Apr 16, 2021)

A man can’t have too many tools, knives, motorcycles, guns...  (insert primary addiction here)


----------



## Janderso (Apr 16, 2021)

I see mostly wood working tools, where is the metal shop?


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 16, 2021)

Janderso said:


> I see mostly wood working tools, where is the metal shop?


Here;  some are still covered, more to come.






G0755 mill
Logan 11" under cover
Emco maeier mini lathe
Sherline 2000 mini mill
2 die filer machines
Mini Sanford SG
Universal tool & cutter grinder
Joyal bench top spot welder
TW90 belt sander( metal only)
Delta 220 standing drill press
General bench top drill press
Too many indicators , taps, r8 tooling and end mills of all sorts.
and more !


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Apr 16, 2021)

higgite said:


> Blasphemy!! It's blasphemy, I tell you! Go wash your mouth out with an adult beverage and come back when you have come to your senses. This is how internet rumors get started.
> 
> Tom


There is no such thing as too many tools. If a job comes up requiring some special tool, I make it a practice to find, make or buy that tool. I *never* "borrow" tools. That would lead to my "loaning" tools in return, which ain't gonna happen. By the same token, I never "dispose" of a tool. Even though I haven't used it for years. The tubing bender (conduit) has been out in the barn for 20 plus years. Not used, but protected from rust.

An exception to all this is when some esoteric contraption shows up at a price I can't resist, even though I don't need it, I may in the future. . . An example is a wood planer. I had a perfectly good, all metal(zero plastic) Chinese (early HF) 120 Volt machine. But when a BelSaw showed up at a price I was willing to pay, I jumped on it. Now I have two planers. A friend needed one, but didn't have the space. So he brings wood here and uses the HF machine. The Chinese 12" machine is large enough. The BelSaw is only 14" or so. 
*But it's a BelSaw*.

There was a time when I was "mobile", fiber splicing from a trailer. Needing a tool, it was more efficient (in time) to purchase one locally than to run a couple of hundred miles to my office, or 500 miles to go home to my shop. Now that I am "retired", there is some duplication, especially with generic hand tools. I still have a few friends still alive. Mostly younger than me. . . If one of them needs a "duplicate" tool, I will give them one. Not loan, give. It amounts to the same thing in the long run. Loans so often seem to never find their way home.

*Keep that "stuff". Sure as you let something go, you'll need it tomorrow.

.*


----------



## Al 1 (Apr 17, 2021)

Too many tools?   No.  You are just lacking space.  Al


----------



## Superburban (Apr 17, 2021)

He who dies with the most tools wins.


----------



## Mtnmac (Apr 17, 2021)

Superburban said:


> He who dies with the most tools wins.


And then someone has to dispose of the  iron.  I have scored some good deals at estate sales.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 17, 2021)

I have a friend, who had a lot more machines than anybody I ever knew. 
He used to rebuild lathes and had lots of experience.   He called himself an "eyeball machinist". 
He sold everything to mostly one person.  I bought many machines from him as well. 
He moved to Florida, no machines, bored out of his mind. 
He never got back into his machining hobby.  He tells me no one does anything where he lives. 
Sad !


----------



## Superburban (Apr 17, 2021)

I gave a way lots of power, and hand tools when I moved here from Pa. If I had known this was such a machine desert, I would have paid to move many of them.


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 17, 2021)

Why is Florida, such a machine desert ?


----------



## brino (Apr 17, 2021)

Okay I have not read all the comments or even looked at all your pictures, but I can tell from the thread title alone that you need some immediate help.

Don't be frightened we will help you through this!
I have dispatched the HM intervention swat team to your location.
I guarantee that this team will get to the bottom of these delusions you're having of "too many tools".

We can fix this......
Listen to the team and to all of us here; hear our words and follow our example.
Soon you will see the error of that previous way of thinking.
You too will once again start lusting after new rare and exotic accessories.

Space, money and mass constraints will once again be something for only your wife/kids/heirs to worry about.

You will once again be filled with exhilaration in hunting down a tool that is just slightly better than one you already have, or exactly the same as one you got last year and shoved in a drawer and have forgotten about.

That thrill of finding and buying it will be second only to the amazing feeling of finally receiving and unwrapping your new tool.
Just imagine actually holding it finally in your own hands, enjoying the heft of it and the way the light reflects off the beautifully machined surfaces.
You will be in total awe of the quality of manufacture, the care taken to chamfer every edge.
You will once again experience the joy of owning something of such great precision.

Welcome back my friend.
You are, once again, one of us!

-brino


----------



## Cr2348455 (Apr 17, 2021)

I really like the way you think  !!!
Thanks


----------



## Illinoyance (Apr 24, 2021)

Too much junk, not enough tools.

If you wantt to get rid of  die filer send me a PM.


----------

